# بالصور:"جبل التجربة" في أريحا..قضى فيه المسيح أربعون ليلة و لحقه الشيطان إلى هذا المكان



## Samir poet (24 مارس 2013)

*





* *تاريخ النشر : 2013-03-24						*
*

 

* 


* 			أريحا- خاص دنيا الوطن-محمد جواد
  كانت مدينة أريحا البيزنطية موجودة في داخل وحول المدينة الحالية الحديثة  فقد تم اكتشاف العديد من الأديرة والكنائس هنا، أهمها الاكتشافات الخاصة  بدير قرنطل ،يبلغ ارتفاع جبل قرنطل نحو 350 متر إلى الغرب من مدينة أريحا  والتي تطل على وادي الأردن، هنا في هذا الموقع أمضى السيد المسيح عليه  السلام 40 يوماً وليلة صائماً ومتأملاً خلال إغراءات الشيطان له ،فبعد أن  تعمد المسيح عليه السلام في نهر الأردن اعتكف في هذا الجبل ولحقه الشيطان  كما ذكر إنجيل لوقا وفي هذا المكان قال المسيح للشيطان (ليس بالخبز وحدة  يحيا الإنسان).
* *
  على المنحدر الشرقي للجبل توجد هنالك العديد من الكهوف يبلغ عددها  تقريباً 30-40 كهف وقد سكنها النساك والرهبان في الأيام الأولى للمسيحية.
  المسار الذي يؤدي إلى الدير اليوناني شديد الانحدار ومن الصعب تسلقه ولكن  المكان يستحق الزيارة إما مشياً على الأقدام أو باستعمال العربات المعلقة  وهي أول عربات معلقة أقيمت في فلسطين وكذلك وبالإضافة إلى الدير الروماني،  يستطيع المرء رؤية الحصن الروماني في أعلى الجبل والذي بني ليحمي الوادي،  كلمة قرنطل هي اشتقاق من الكلمة اللاتينية "فاردارغيتا" والتي تعني  "أربعون" إشارة إلى المدة التي قضاها السيد المسيح عليه السلام صائماً  ومتعبداً في الموقع، وقد أطلق هذا الاسم على الجبل الصليبيون في القرن  الثالث عشر، أوقات الزيارة هي من الساعة السابعة صباحاً إلى الثالثة مساءً  ومن الساعة الرابعة مساءً إلى الساعة الخامسة مساءً في الصيف ومن الثالثة  مساءً إلى الرابعة مساءً في الشتاء.
* *
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
* *



*

*
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

ياااه رااوعا الموضوع و الصور يا سميير
 ياااا الواحد نفسه يروح الاماكن دى--
 شكرا يا سمير بجد
 ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*موضوع جميل وصور رائعة حبيبى ...... *


----------



## Samir poet (24 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااه رااوعا الموضوع و الصور يا سميير
> ياااا الواحد نفسه يروح الاماكن دى--
> شكرا يا سمير بجد
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


*عندك حق اختى حبوا واشكرك على التقييييييم*


----------



## Samir poet (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع جميل وصور رائعة حبيبى ...... *


*ميرسية يااستاذى نورت بجدا*


----------



## bashaeran (24 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايدك وتستاهل التقيم


----------



## Mesopotamia (25 مارس 2013)

انشاءالله ازور المكان شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2013)

اتمنى من الرب ان ازور هذه الاماكن المقدسة
اماكن جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2013)

اكثررررررررر من رائع يا سمير


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

ايه الروعه والجمال ده 

رااااااااااااائع جداااااااا يا سمير 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2013)

*موضوع رااائع
ومكان اروع
تسلم ايديك بجد ياسمير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وتستاهل احلي احلي تقييم
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مارس 2013)

*صور تحفه "سمسم" أتمني ربنا يمنحنا زيارة أماكن عطرتها وباركتها قدماه..

ربنا يباركـ خدمتكـ ويحفظ روحكـ ..

النعمه معك ..*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2013)

صور اراها وأعرف عنها لأول مرة.
رأئعة بكل معنى الكلمة.
تسلم ايدك يا سمير.


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع رااائع
> ومكان اروع
> تسلم ايديك بجد ياسمير
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ...


*ميرسية اختى واثقة الرب يباركك
نورتى موضوعى تعيشى*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *صور تحفه "سمسم" أتمني ربنا يمنحنا زيارة أماكن عطرتها وباركتها قدماه..
> 
> ربنا يباركـ خدمتكـ ويحفظ روحكـ ..
> 
> النعمه معك ..*


*ميرسية اخى الرب يباركك
نورت موضوعى تعيش*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

أمة قال:


> صور اراها وأعرف عنها لأول مرة.
> رأئعة بكل معنى الكلمة.
> تسلم ايدك يا سمير.


*ميرسية يا ماما امة الرب يباركك
نورتى موضوعى تعيشى*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *صور تحفه "سمسم" أتمني ربنا يمنحنا زيارة أماكن عطرتها وباركتها قدماه..
> 
> ربنا يباركـ خدمتكـ ويحفظ روحكـ ..
> 
> النعمه معك ..*


*اشكرك اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

bashaeran قال:


> تسلم ايدك وتستاهل التقيم


*اشكرك اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> انشاءالله ازور المكان شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل


*اشكرك اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من الرب ان ازور هذه الاماكن المقدسة
> اماكن جميلة جدا
> الرب يباركك


*اشكرك اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> اكثررررررررر من رائع يا سمير


*اشكرك اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الروعه والجمال ده
> 
> رااااااااااااائع جداااااااا يا سمير
> 
> ...


*اشكرك يا ماما نورتى موضوعى الرب يباركك*


----------

